# Kids tired after birth?



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

One of my does just had a set of twins (woohoo!). They weren't the strongest, but have worked up to standing (wobbly, when I prop them up), and nursing off the doe (again, I kinda prop them up and point them at the teat). That being said, they're sitting up, holding their heads up, talking, and squirming a bit. They both have strong sucking reflexes, and have had BoSe. 

I have had a few super strong babies that practically came out standing and moving around, so I always worry about the slower ones. When I left the barn, they had had some colostrum and were lying together under the heat lamp, presumably sleeping, although not as active as I'd like.

This is the doe's third freshening, and the babies are both 1.91 lbs - small, but not too small by pygmy standards. I'm positive they aren't premature - the buck was in with the doe for one day. 

I was wondering if it's normal for baby goats to be 'tired' after being born, and whether or not there's anything I can do about it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes for sure, give 1/4 cc vit B complex orally. It will wake up their brain and nervous system. Do it as soon as possible.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok, gave vit. B. Baby doe perked up, but buck is crashing. He was super hot, so I move heat lamp off and brought him in. He's doing a little better, but I'm going to give him some fluids. He's really not in a good way, and better isn't much. Breathing more stabilized and temp better.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Not sure what to do about him. He's clinging, but not doing well at all. I brought him into the house and am keeping him hydrated with fluids. Can't stand, and acting off. Any ideas? He got colostrum within a couple hours of birth for sure.

Sister is doing really well out in the barn with the dam.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did he get more than that little one time of colostrum?


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

He was on twice that I saw, and I syringe fed some as well. Should I try to tube some more?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would. What is his temp?


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Will check. He isn't panting or shivering and mouth is warm.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Temp is 100.1 F


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to get his temp up. His rumen is shutting down. Should be at least 101.5.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Nutradrench may help too.

Rub him to stimulate him. Warm him up more.

I hope he wasn't more sub than that, when he was fed?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You can take him in, rub, rub, rub, put in front of a space heater (my preferred method) or put his body in a plastic bag (with his head out!!) and submerge his body in warm water. Once his temp is up, I would get more colostrum down him, as well as selenium if you haven't done selenium yet.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

I gave selenium right after birth. So I got his temp up, fed colostrum, and kept him from lying on his side. However, he still passed away  

His sister is doing well out with their dam, but I'm keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost him.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

:hug: You did a great job. The hardest part of having any animal is sometimes, no matter what, we lose them.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

To brighten things up a bit here's the other baby and momma


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

So sorry that you lost him....


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We have had what seemed to be successful twins and still lost one. I am so sorry. It seems to hurt worse when you have tried so hard to save them. Love the pix of Mom and Baby.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. 

Oh my goodness, the other baby and momma are so adorable.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is very cute!


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

She's such a little princess. Every time I check on her, she's sitting up, waiting for me to come pet her and tell her how pretty she is :lovey:


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

janecb said:


> She's such a little princess. Every time I check on her, she's sitting up, waiting for me to come pet her and tell her how pretty she is :lovey:


I think she has got to be the cutest baby pigmy goat I've ever seen! lol I used to have some pigmys way back in the day, mine were cute but..... she's adorable!


----------

